# Mounting Shared Directory in VirtualBox FreeBSD Guest



## srobert (Sep 17, 2013)

I've set up FreeBSD-RC4 under VirtualBox by following the instructions in the Handbook. X11 is running in seamless mode with the host system (also FreeBSD), so I know I've installed the guest additions successfully. But I'm getting an error upon attempting to mount shared folders. `kldstat` indicates that the required modules are loaded in the guest.

```
#mount -t vboxfs shared /mnt
#Operation not supported by device
```
The shared folder works just fine with other guest OSes (Windows 7 and Arch Linux). Googling is giving contradictory information regarding whether vboxfs is supported or not. Has anyone here successfully mounted shared folders in a VirtualBox FreeBSD guest with vboxfs?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2013)

Shared folders are not yet supported with FreeBSD guests.  Depending on the host, network methods like scp(1), NFS, or even SMB can be used to share files.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2013)

If you're running on a Windows host I highly recommend the PuTTY and WinSCP combination.


----------

